# NEWBIE TO DIVING



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

I HAVE ONE MORE OPEN WATER DIVE TO BE CERTIFIED AND I AM KICKING MY SELF IN THE







FOR NOT DOING IT SOONER. THE WIFE THOUGHT I WAS BAD WITH MY OTHER HOBBIES, I MAY END UP IN THE BIG D. OVER THIS ONE. IT HAS TO BE THE MOST AWE INSPIRING THING I'VE DONE YET.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I hear ya man. Welcome to the forum. Finish the classes up and get out there. You gonna buy a speargun or just be a sightseer? 

Ps. typing in CAPS is the same as yelling. No one wants to be yelled at.


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

I ALREADY HAVE TWO GUNS AND CAN'T WAIT TO STONE ONE AFTER A FEW DIVES TO GET USED TO IT. I CAN'T FIND THE CAPS LOCK BUTTON.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Sweet. We'll see you out there.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *HOOKEDONNEWADDICTION (9/7/2009)*I CAN'T FIND THE CAPS LOCK BUTTON.




It's next to the letter "A" on your keyboard :moon



Congrats on almost being done certified and welcome to the addiction


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks for the help.


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

congrats. you should start a savings account just for dive goodies, maybe it'll save your marriage


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Or get a second...or third job.....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bmoore (9/8/2009)*Or get a second...or third job.....


Then there's no time for diving.:doh 

Congrats on getting into the sport. I gave up all my other hobbies for the most part to be able to focus on diving. All the other hobbies just do not even begin to compare to how much I like diving and spearing.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Rock on man...you got lots of good times ahead of you now! 

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">And hey, I am without a wife now, and she claimed cuz all I wanted to do is dive and never spend time with her.... So now I got a new woman...that all she wants to do is dive! 

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Heres a pic of us from saturday

<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

As usual Clay .. You look nice with something in ya mouth!

My wife has fussed since day one also.... I gave her option of certification... She loves those kids so Im sure when they get outand she gives it a shot. shell like it too. Just something new and neater than anything! Just dont leave any receipts or papertrails! LOL Buy her something nice and bring her back goodies from the Sea!


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

IT IS AN ALL CASH BUSINESS.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/8/2009)*<SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="WORD-SPACING: 0px; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; WHITE-SPACE: normal; LETTER-SPACING: normal; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; orphans: 2; widows: 2; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px"><SPAN class=Apple-style-span style="FONT-SIZE: 13px; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Rock on man...you got lots of good times ahead of you now!




Don't be like Clay. He doesn't call any of us to dive, now that he has a girl to dive with.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (9/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (9/8/2009)*<SPAN style="WIDOWS: 2; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; TEXT-INDENT: 0px; BORDER-COLLAPSE: separate; FONT: 16px 'Times New Roman'; WHITE-SPACE: normal; ORPHANS: 2; LETTER-SPACING: normal; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); WORD-SPACING: 0px; -webkit-border-horizontal-spacing: 0px; -webkit-border-vertical-spacing: 0px; -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: none; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px" class=Apple-style-span><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: rgb(31,80,128); FONT-SIZE: 13px" class=Apple-style-span>Rock on man...you got lots of good times ahead of you now!
> ...


Ain't that the truth. I talked to him about getting out last weekend and he just sends everyone my way to try to get out on my boat. Then I find out he's out diving with sugar lips. No offense to Clay's girlfriend. :letsdrink


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> Don't be like Clay. He doesn't call any of us to dive, now that he has a girl to dive with.




Ain't that the truth. I talked to him about getting out last weekend and he just sends everyone my way to try to get out on my boat. Then I find out he's out diving with sugar lips. No offense to Clay's girlfriend. :letsdrink[/quote]



Ya Brandy, Him, and I use to dive all last winter. Now Renee has all his attention


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Aw man...you guys are just wrong! Haa haa...dont be mad cuz my woman dives and yours don't! Haa haa..


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually, I don't dive much at all anymore, and he invited me out last weekend, maybe you *single* guys should check your deodorant.



Skippy


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Skippy (9/10/2009)*Actually, I don't dive much at all anymore, and he invited me out last weekend, maybe you *single* guys should check your deodorant.
> 
> Skippy


Not single here. My wife is certified, just does not dive anymore. Trying to get her back into it though. Or maybe not.:letsdrink


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

He just doesn't want anyone to make him look bad in front of the new girl oke



See yall Saturday


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha! Who canmake me look bad! I am the one rescuing everyone elses ass!:moon



See you tommorow...property of 225141


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll go on record and say Clay and Renee make a cute couple. She don't mess around when it's time to dive though. If he's farting around with his gear, she's already on the bottom, and he better keep up or stay out of the way. She had to wait at the anchor line over five minutes for him to finally get down to her so I could snap the picture.


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

I got finished with cert. and can't wait.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good for you hooked!



And Wayne....you got me. Althought I was fiddleing with the broken ladder....thats my excuse..haa haa! Had a blast diving with you guys after so many years, thanx for goin...well get out again soon!


----------

